

SoundOff.fm - Trending New Music Identified by the Masses  - JDS950
http://www.soundoff.fm/leaderboard

======
davidtyleryork
hey, not bad. this is very similar to an idea that I had that was basically "a
stock market for music artists"

I'd love to see this go in the Hype Machine direction, honestly. Both with the
way the media player is on the page and with the ability to "Like" songs. I
would have created an account on SoundOff if there was some indication that it
would have let me save songs I like. The whole battles concept is a pretty
good one

Good start though, keep it up

